# R35 DBA rear spoiler brake light



## Weeked (Jun 11, 2021)

I'm after a DBA rear spoiler brake light.

Thanks


----------



## gtaaron (Nov 3, 2021)

Weeked said:


> I'm after a DBA rear spoiler brake light.
> 
> Thanks


I bought mine on Nengun Performance for £130 delivered last year, Nissan wanted £450. 

I presume your leds are broken and you don't need my spare half lit brake light.


----------



## Weeked (Jun 11, 2021)

gtaaron said:


> I bought mine on Nengun Performance for £130 delivered last year, Nissan wanted £450.
> 
> I presume your leds are broken and you don't need my spare half lit brake light.


Actually no, one "lady" decided to climb on my wing to do tic-tok videos or something like that and cracked my brake light. Light still working fine but I have a crack in it , not really visible but I know is there


----------

